# Light force 170 or 240



## ericcartman (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all. I have decided to go with a LF light for predator hunting. Is the 240 overkill for 'yotes? Range will be within 200 yards.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't Know about coyotes but I have a 170 with a red filter on it and you can see a fox at 400 yds. If you spend a little extra you can get the one with the dimmer switch on in, hope thats of use to you ericcartman! Oh you can try a blue or yellow filter to.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I was able to find a couple of led lights on e-bay and so far they are working out good. I posted a picture of one on my Buckmark 22 that is mounted on top of the scope. That will give you size. I have been able to shine the lights on some trees at about 200 yds. and be able to see the light with the street lights and snow on the ground. They use nickel metal or lithum and come with two batteries and a charger.


----------

